# Todays Honey Prices!



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

I am for the first time having enough honey to sell some. I am bottling it is 1 pound bottles. And I live in Pennsylvania but very close to both Ohio and New York. What are some of you other beekeepers getting for your honey in 1 pound bottles?


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in Northern panhandle of WV. So Ohio, Pennsylvania and WV. I get $8/pint easily. Sells itself.


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

$11 for 1 lb in NorCal. $20 for 2 lb jar.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

bison said:


> $11 for 1 lb in NorCal. $20 for 2 lb jar.


I could only wish to get those prices. Good for you ....


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

For the past few years I've been getting $6.00 for a 1# jar. 

$5.00 for the honey + $1.00 for the queenline jar and label. This year I think it's time to go up $1.00 to $7.00.
We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

$10/pound here in southern oregon, blackberry, lavender, or wildflower


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

Southwest ohio:
$8 for 1 lb squeeze bottle 
$15 for 2lb squeeze bottle
$20 for quart mason jar


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Beebeard said:


> Southwest ohio:
> $8 for 1 lb squeeze bottle
> $15 for 2lb squeeze bottle
> $20 for quart mason jar


dido. on the retail side. On the wholesale side I get $3.05-3.25 in the bucket.


----------



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

Front range Colorado. 10 a lb but could probably get more. I would rather move it and stop having to deal with it than charge more.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

pint mason jars is the hot item for me, $18e.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

COAL REAPER said:


> pint mason jars is the hot item for me, $18e.


 $18 dollars a pint? Wow! I can't remember if that is just a little more or less than a pound. I am leaning toward slightly less at the moment. I have been selling the 1 pound squeeze bottles from mann lake for a couple of years for $6 dollars each and people love them. Much more convenient than spooning honey from a jar and a lot less weight to carry around.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

westtnbeekeeper said:


> $18 dollars a pint? Wow! I can't remember if that is just a little more or less than a pound. I am leaning toward slightly less at the moment. I have been selling the 1 pound squeeze bottles from mann lake for a couple of years for $6 dollars each and people love them. Much more convenient than spooning honey from a jar and a lot less weight to carry around.


A pint is a pound and a half


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If you are printing up a label for a pint jar I would suggest calling it 22 ozs. Its kind of tough to get a 24 oz. fill in a pint unless the honey is pretty cool and low moisture.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I plan on selling pint mason jars (1-1/2#) for $15. Most of this year's harvest is already pre-sold. Bought some 2 fl oz. mini mason jars (3 oz. net weight) that I will be selling for $4. They are really cute.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Anyone in hear around upstate NY area selling? What are you getting $ wise ?


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

I charge a $1 per ounce with discounts. Example 22 oz.(pint) for $20, 10 oz.(jelly jars) for $10, 44 oz.(quart) for $35. The jars are mason jars and I sold for that price in Virginia and now in Oklahoma.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

If you are small (not much honey) and you don't NEED the $$. Provide some information about local honey benifits and start high. Might seem extreme but say $20/lb. You can always come down on the price (have a sale!) but rarely can go up unless it is a once a year and can explain it away "Well it was $6 last year but this year our packing cost increased so now it's $7" (you get the idea). 

I know you can get that for it, several stores in my area sell local honey at that price and ppl buy it..... I wouldn't but I'm cheap 

I mean some guy in the UK is selling cards with sugar water to feed to bees on the street for $5.00, you should be able to get $20.00 for some actual honey!


----------



## ProfessorBob (Jun 17, 2015)

jim lyon said:


> If you are printing up a label for a pint jar I would suggest calling it 22 ozs. Its kind of tough to get a 24 oz. fill in a pint unless the honey is pretty cool and low moisture.


Jim Lyon is correct. Weigh them. I put 22 oz. on my pint labels. 

I'm in western New York - south of Buffalo, east of Erie, PA. $8/pint or $15/qt. Return the jar and it's a $1 off.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

westtnbeekeeper said:


> $18 dollars a pint? Wow! I can't remember if that is just a little more or less than a pound. I am leaning toward slightly less at the moment. I have been selling the 1 pound squeeze bottles from mann lake for a couple of years for $6 dollars each and people love them. Much more convenient than spooning honey from a jar and a lot less weight to carry around.


i call it 1.4#'s.
the year after i dont sell out i will offer different sizes.


----------



## Schultz (Mar 9, 2015)

1# glass jars are $8, 2# are $14.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ProfessorBob said:


> Jim Lyon is correct. Weigh them. I put 22 oz. on my pint labels.
> 
> I'm in western New York - south of Buffalo, east of Erie, PA. $8/pint or $15/qt. Return the jar and it's a $1 off.


I'm The same for pints, but i stayed linear, 8 a pint, 12 for a 1.5 pint and 16 for a quart. Close to out for the year (18) somewhat sell some of each, not real clear winner. Last year I sold out of pint first this year quarts. I "think" last years pint buyers are getting quarts this year so try then come back and stock up. had more than one person get a case of quarts, which i sell for 15 ea then 180 a box. this is in Michigan.


----------



## HoneyBrothers (Apr 5, 2019)

Where are you located?


----------



## Lou from Export (Aug 16, 2015)

I'llbeedan said:


> I am for the first time having enough honey to sell some. I am bottling it is 1 pound bottles. And I live in Pennsylvania but very close to both Ohio and New York. What are some of you other beekeepers getting for your honey in 1 pound bottles?


Western Pa. is as follows -- $0.60 Per weight ounce ----- remember honey is 50% heaver than water ---- so a pint mason jar 16oz. liquid would weigh ruffly 24 oz. by honey weight [ Example : 24oz of honey x.60 would be $14.oo ] NOW remember to do this - nicer jars - nicer lables - and less than a pint ---- you charge $.70 per weight ounce ------ more than a pint you can lower your price to $.55 per liquid ounce ----------------- quick average price western pa, in mason jars unmarked ----------- quart 25.oo ----- pint $15.oo 1/2 pint [8 ounce]
is $8,oo


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm surprised at how much the price varies. Around here, about $10/pint and $18/quart, but there is an out-of-area guy dumping $15 quarts on the side of the road and local flea market.

Ditto on the comment regarding a pint of honey weighing 24 oz. You must fill it nearly to the rim to get 24oz in there. Many in my area short customers by only filling it to be above the bottom of the rim. A small food scale will verify your weight. Just tare it with the jar on and then start filling.


----------



## BattenkillJB (May 9, 2012)

I am really glad Lou pointed the weight issue out. An ounce of Honey is 1.5 times as heavy as 1 weight ounce. It is very confusing when you see honey for sale trying to figure out which ounce the bottle is referring to. Start high because cheap honey prices set a bad example for other beekeepers trying to sell their honey. For God's sake we are not communists.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Jadeguppy said:


> I'm surprised at how much the price varies. Around here, about $10/pint and $18/quart, but there is an out-of-area guy dumping $15 quarts on the side of the road and local flea market.
> 
> Ditto on the comment regarding a pint of honey weighing 24 oz. You must fill it nearly to the rim to get 24oz in there. Many in my area short customers by only filling it to be above the bottom of the rim. A small food scale will verify your weight. Just tare it with the jar on and then start filling.


I am a little offended by your term "Dumping". I could just as easy use the words "ripping off" to describe others prices. I do appreciate your opinion. Here is mine, Honey is worth ex actually what 1) someone will pay for it . Or 2) what someone will ask. maybe this guy "Dumping" operates more efficiently than you do. He may build his own hives rather than buy, or do foundationless, rather than plasticell. Maybe rather than sell 3 quarts a day at 20 he would rather sell 300 in a weekend at 15, could be his time is more important. Maple Syrup is the same way here in Michigan it can be found for 15-24 a quart. each person has their own business model. the price should Vary, it is the american way. If he is taking a loss eventually he will not be selling any more. If you are asking too much, you will have lots left over. Market also matters, some shops in Traverse City can get 24, some places in Taylor Tucky may only get 15. IMO sell for what you think is right and Fair and "Allow" others the same freedom.
GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

GG, dumping is an acurate term if someone comes into an area and sells a product at price well below the price established by the supply demand curve for that area. Does not mean that it is wrong to do so, in a free market one may buy or attempt to sell at any price. But really, why would someone choose to sell at say $8 per pound if the market will bear $10 and all available product will sell?

BTW, price is established by both a willing buyer and a willing seller. Not one OR the other. If I were to ask $1 per pound, that would not be a fair market price, just stupid.


----------



## Mefco (Oct 16, 2015)

We get $12/lb for liquid honey and $12 for a 1/2 pint mason (12 oz) of creamed honey. You gotta getpeople to sample it, (the creamed honey, most people not familiar with it) then conversion rate near 100%. We used to sell out at $10/lb, now sell out at $12 lb. nobody blinked at $12/lb. One area we’re in we wholesale for $6 per 1/2 pound. Premium product = premium price, sell the sizzle....


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Roughly $10/lb central IL 

$9 - 12 oz bear
25$ - glass quart (mason jar)

bulk is $10/lb (2 gallon bucket or more)

I match a good friend of mine who is also selling for this price. I generally sell about 150lbs ish a year at these prices.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> GG, dumping is an acurate term if someone comes into an area and sells a product at price well below the price established by the supply demand curve for that area. Does not mean that it is wrong to do so, in a free market one may buy or attempt to sell at any price. But really, why would someone choose to sell at say $8 per pound if the market will bear $10 and all available product will sell?
> 
> BTW, price is established by both a willing buyer and a willing seller. Not one OR the other. If I were to ask $1 per pound, that would not be a fair market price, just stupid.


I respectfully disagree, what is happening is the market may be high enough you state 10$ a pound, where a "market Disrupter" can come in at 8$ If you do not want the 8$ person to come in then you are suggesting a "closed Market" If I can sell Hay for 20 $ a bale in the city and Can buy it for 5$ a bale in Montana, . I do that and sell for 15 in the city am I dumping or am I a good Bussiness man. To the locals who thought they had a 20$ market It looks like dumping. I guess it is perspective. 
Also I would agree 1$ a pound sounds stupid. we we talking 15 and 18 which is 1/5 or 1/6, difference again 17-20 percent that is not that big of a difference to term it dumping. So what if I am a queen raising operation and at the end of the year I "want" empty comb for the spring and i "Have" full and partly full combs of honey. I may extract and go for some cost relief to get queen rearing supplies for the next year. Sitting on the honey for 4 month to get "market" prices is also somewhat stupid for me. I would sell at a price that minimizes my time invested and gets me funds to go for my main goal.
And if the market "WAS" 10 a pound and I "ASK" for 8 then I am establishing a new price point.  sorry I assumed your buyers at 10 would also Buy at 8
So I have seen Honey in town for 24 a quart, so i guess then I am a dumper.

GG dumping, till its gone. And proud of it. BTW I use child labor, My Kids, And Recycled Jars. So I guess My Model is just better than yours.
Respectfully I do not mean to "overly excite" anyone. Beekeepers seem to all sing their own tune. I welcome the 24 A quart honey in town, mine just seems to sell even faster. If I could just figure our how to get them to raise their prices......... Its friday I'm teasing you JWP..


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought dumping was selling a subsidized product at less than cost. What y'all are talking about is a free market enterprise. :applause::banana:

Alex


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Its all good, I understand humor. I also understand economics, having a BS in Finance and all. As far as getting more than what most would consider fair market value, ever seen how much Yankee Candle sells honey for? Yikes!


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Greg Goose, I was using the economic term dumping, not using the term as a derogatory. While the term is most commonly used in international trading, it can be used on a smaller scale. It simply refers to when businesses lower the sales price of their exports to gain unfair market share. Companies will sometimes use the tactic to put others out of business and therefore eliminate the competition. It is a tactic used in free market economies. 

AHudd, the term does not require government subsidizing, but that is often a tactic used by countries like China.

JWPalmer, Thank you for helping define my use of the term. It has been a few years, so please correct me if I have misspoken. Yes, Yankee Candles blow my mind every time I see their prices.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Jadeguppy said:


> Greg Goose, I was using the economic term dumping, not using the term as a derogatory. While the term is most commonly used in international trading, it can be used on a smaller scale. It simply refers to when businesses lower the sales price of their exports to gain unfair market share. Companies will sometimes use the tactic to put others out of business and therefore eliminate the competition. It is a tactic used in free market economies.
> 
> AHudd, the term does not require government subsidizing, but that is often a tactic used by countries like China.
> 
> JWPalmer, Thank you for helping define my use of the term. It has been a few years, so please correct me if I have misspoken. Yes, Yankee Candles blow my mind every time I see their prices.


Jadeguppy , Understood. Still some what think that the guy at the side of the road was not "trying to gain unfair market share" unless he was from a corporation from China. Maybe we can agree on "he was taking advantage of the very nice market price in your area" 
I see some Ozark Chemical free wild honey out there at a very nice market price as well.


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

Jadeguppy said:


> It simply refers to when businesses lower the sales price of their exports to gain unfair market share.


:applause:


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

This discussion reminds me of an old joke. 

Fellow walks into a bakery and asks how much an apple pie costs. The baker responds, "Ten dollars". Fellow says, "The bakery across the street is selling them for eight dollars. The baker tells him to go across the street and buy one from his competitor. The guys says, "I can't, he does not have any apple pies".

If you are worried about someone under selling you, let them sell out at a lower margin and then sell yours for a fair price. My local grocery store sells raw unfiltered honey for a lot less than I do. Not a problem in my mind. How many of us hobby beekepers have any unsold honey at the end of the season?


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Based on what I am seeing here it may be time to raise prices. Good discussion. I am about sold out, less than 2 cases of mixed sizes. lots near me lost bees last winter so maybe less on the market this year.
GG


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Jadeguppy said:


> AHudd, the term does not require government subsidizing, but that is often a tactic used by countries like China.


I specifically left out the adjective, Governmental, because subsidies come from many sources. Company to company, from one dept to another in a single company, etc. Loss leader products and so on.

I do agree that Governmental subsidies are a dominate topic in the news, lately.

Alex


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Fwiw, I didn't go into other details about the guy because I wasn't intending to get into that discussion since this thread was about pricing. It was merely and observation on pricing issues. There are other factors that concern me about the particular seller that are off topic. However, I do not plan to change my prices as I am not currently concerned about not being able to sell all my honey and I have other selling points that my customers like such as not using chemicals, organic or otherwise, on my hives and promoting sustainable husbandry. I have been lucky enough not to deal with efb at this point and may have to change that selling point if I run into something beyond varroa that requires medical treatment. Unfortunately, I am in an area that dozens of big rigs go through about 30 miles north of me to get to pollination jobs. I am thinking of trying to infuse some honey this summer as another selling option. Chili peppers may be my first pick. Does anyone else infuse and how much extra do you charge for infused honey?


----------



## tycrnp (May 21, 2017)

I'm in the panhandle of NW FL. I sell my wildflower honey for $0.75/oz. I sell in the 8oz ($6), 12oz ($9), and 1lb ($12) plastic bottles from Lappes Bee Supply. I charge more for my infused honey.


----------



## Nelsonhoneyfarms (May 19, 2019)

Howdy - new to the forum. Here’s a link to different unit prices for honey published by region. https://www.beeculture.com/regional-honey-price-report-8/

The unit price per pound in my region is $6.37. However, I have an honor stand that I leave down by the highway and I easily get $10 per pound. Someone already said it, but the honey is worth what folks will pay for it and I sell out in just a few weeks every year at $10/lb. 

Ryan


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

jim lyon said:


> If you are printing up a label for a pint jar I would suggest calling it 22 ozs. Its kind of tough to get a 24 oz. fill in a pint unless the honey is pretty cool and low moisture.


Sectional density! most of my honey hits 22oz+ at the fill line in a pint mason jar. However, I do have one apiary where I capture a tree nectar based honey that will barely hit 20oz in a pint jar!


----------



## birddog (May 10, 2016)

N.E. Pa. 7$ a pound plus 1$ for packaging ,,, check your local craigslist and Facebook market place for local pricing


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I sell my one pound queenline jars for $8 and the two pound for $15. I remember when I started in 1976 selling the one pound jars for $1.50!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Is there a cheaper outlet to buy Queenline one pound glass jars than Mann Lake or Dadant?


----------



## ksp107 (May 19, 2013)

I sell 1lb plastic jars with flip top lid for $10 and I cant keep up with the demand....


----------



## tnfiddler (May 11, 2014)

I visited the local farmers market here in East Tennessee today. Two guys were selling their quarts for $12. I'm selling mine for 1# for $8. 2# for $15 and quarts for $20. By the way, I'm using Golden harvest mason jars and it takes 48oz to fill them to the proper level.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Four dollars per pound (1 quart for $12) seems awfully cheap for any honey, locally produced or not. That is even less than my local supermaket sells the raw honey.


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

$8 for a 1 pound bottle. I see a few places closer to $10 though, but $7-8 seems more common here.


----------



## tnfiddler (May 11, 2014)

JW, from what I remember we are not to far apart. I'm over in Kingsport


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

thehackleguy said:


> If you are small (not much honey) and you don't NEED the $$. Provide some information about local honey benifits and start high. Might seem extreme but say $20/lb. You can always come down on the price (have a sale!) but rarely can go up unless it is a once a year and can explain it away "Well it was $6 last year but this year our packing cost increased so now it's $7" (you get the idea).
> 
> I know you can get that for it, several stores in my area sell local honey at that price and ppl buy it..... I wouldn't but I'm cheap
> 
> ...


I agree. If you are selling locally then just the novelty of someone buying honey from literally their own backyard seems like it would warrant a higher price. Some folks might say “why so high, it’s $7/lb in the supermarket.” Yes, but where is it coming from? Doubt it’s as local as this. And for this honey, the beekeeper is right here, talking to you. That too adds to the value. 

I was thinking of doing 1/2lb for $7 and 1lb for $15. 20 seems high but then again I read an article about a beekeeper selling for $20lb and she felt terrible starting so high she but had reasons why it should be so high. She sold out of it instantly.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I regularly give away a pint jar to various coworkers each year. One of my friends wanted a second pint. I told him $15. He balked at that and then reminded me that he had hosted a swarm trap from which I got a nice swarm. I gave him the second jar. Most though do not even question the price and eagerly fork over the money.


----------



## aweiss44 (May 8, 2017)

Luckily being in an affluent area, I get $12 a pound, $10 for 12oz and sell out very quickly. Considering going up on price next year. Going to put out about 25# tomorrow and expect it to be sold within 2 weeks

stopper by a nearby stand recently and saw someone with maybe a 10 or 12oz glass skep jar of honey for 25 and I'm sure he gets it no problem.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

JWPalmer said:


> But really, why would someone choose to sell at say $8 per pound if the market will bear $10 and all available product will sell?


That's easy to describe. Use this example, I have 50lb of honey to sell, and if I take it to the market for 8 bucks it'll be gone in an hour, whereas if I price it at 10 bucks it'll take 6 hours to sell.

Free time is my most precious commodity around here, I'd much rather have the extra 5 hours, where I'm sure lots of folks would happily spend the 5 hours to net the extra hundred bucks. It's all perspective.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I guess it is all perspective. 5 hours, $100. 20 bucks an hour to do something you presumably like doing, not bad in my book. Of course this is also assuming one sets up at a farmer's market or swap meet. Honor stands and word of mouth type sales take no extra time at all. But I get your point. I turn down paying jobs so I can have a weekend off once in a while.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I hope they get this price. It makes my $8.00 pints look cheap.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/459844417897521/?ref=feed_rhc

Alex


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

AHudd said:


> I hope they get this price. It makes my $8.00 pints look cheap.
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/459844417897521/?ref=feed_rhc
> 
> Alex


Gasp. I'm with you--a rising tide lifts all boats, so I hope she can get that. But it's about 450% more expensive than my prices. I did sell out too quickly this year, so maybe I should take a note from her.

For the record, I do pints for $10 and quarts for $18. I've used those prices since switching from plastic containers to mason jars a few years ago. Plus I deliver to people's homes for free (and have an "honor box" out along my gravel road). The bottom line is that--unless I take that lady's strategy of pricing pints at $20--I know I'm not going to turn a profit until I get more free time and more hives, so I just look at honey sales as a way to subsidize my hobby, to provide a local service, and as an excuse to get out and meet nice folks in my area.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Bee Author
You price is exactly the same as mine. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

gww said:


> Bee Author
> You price is exactly the same as mine.
> Cheers
> gww


Good thing, gww, since we're nearly neighbors. You and I are pricing a bit below the average here in Missouri based on what I see on Facebook. Then again, there are some people selling 5-gallon buckets of honey here on Craigslist for Walmart-like prices, so it's hard to know just where the sweet spot is.


----------



## Clarkwestfied (Feb 26, 2019)

1/2 pounders were getting $6 per glass jar. Jersey prices


----------



## yukonjeff (May 19, 2016)

Alaska beekeepers in the Anchorage area, are getting $25 a pint and $45 a qrt


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Is that bulk, wholesale, retail, weekend market, or what?

Cos if it's wholesale, I'll be sending some over.


----------



## jimbo3 (Jun 7, 2015)

JWPalmer said:


> I regularly give away a pint jar to various coworkers each year. One of my friends wanted a second pint. I told him $15. He balked at that and then reminded me that he had hosted a swarm trap from which I got a nice swarm. I gave him the second jar. Most though do not even question the price and eagerly fork over the money.


Ha! Same with me. This year is the first year I started selling it - $15 a pint. I remind them that it's actually $10 a pound (actually less with the mason jar included). My friend asked where was his ( I gave him a free jar last year). I told him give me 15 bucks and I'll give him a jar. Granted he's my Godchild's father, so after he balked I said first pint's on me, the rest is $15 a pint. He basically got 2 pints for $7.50 each. Seems people just think I set jars out and the bees puke honey into them. And if you want to give a jar of honey to somebody, you have to do it discreetly as everybody else is like "where's mine?". Last year I was so excited just getting some honey that I gave most of it away to friends and coworkers and used the rest to make mead. I find it hard not giving it to neighbors or friends, but where does it stop? My 4 hives just don't product that much!


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

I give away quite a bit too. I think it's good idea for beekeepers to give their neighbors honey, because the neighbors may have to tolerate (from their point of view) things like bees in their pool and the occasional swarm gathering on their soffit. For that reason, I drop off a quart of honey at each house along my gravel road. It's just good PR to make sure the neighbors don't start to get upset about having hives nearby.

On top of that, I give everyone in my office a jar of honey, plus my immediate family members. I also keep half pint jars to give to people who stop by the house throughout the year--for instance, the FedEx guy asked me about some bee equipment he was delivering to me last year, so I went and got him a jar of honey. So in the end I'm probably giving away about 100 pounds each year for free. But I'm not making a living off beekeeping, and I do enjoy the the relationship-building you can do with a simple jar of honey.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

It was supposed to have a pic of a lb of honey selling for $13. Don’t know why pic not showing.


----------



## yukonjeff (May 19, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> Is that bulk, wholesale, retail, weekend market, or what?
> 
> Cos if it's wholesale, I'll be sending some over.


That's just what I see on Craigslist. No commercial guys here

I bet your Manuka honey would get that here.


----------



## blain1976 (Jun 8, 2019)

BeeDuto said:


> I agree. If you are selling locally then just the novelty of someone buying honey from literally their own backyard seems like it would warrant a higher price. Some folks might say “why so high, it’s $7/lb in the supermarket.” Yes, but where is it coming from? Doubt it’s as local as this. And for this honey, the beekeeper is right here, talking to you. That too adds to the value.
> 
> I was thinking of doing 1/2lb for $7 and 1lb for $15. 20 seems high but then again I read an article about a beekeeper selling for $20lb and she felt terrible starting so high she but had reasons why it should be so high. She sold out of it instantly.


I would recommend doing 1/2lb for $8 and 1lb for $15 (or something similar). The larger quantity should presumably be cheaper rather than more expensive. Otherwise what's the incentive to buy more? Any price conscience shopper would just buy 2 1/2lb jars and save the extra dollar. Where that way it is really costing you more because you're using an extra jar.


----------



## imkerwannabee (Feb 27, 2012)

I was at Longwood Gardens by Philadelphia this weekend. They had 8.5 oz. jars of honey in their gift shop for $19.95.


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

blain1976 said:


> BeeDuto said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. If you are selling locally then just the novelty of someone buying honey from literally their own backyard seems like it would warrant a higher price. Some folks might say “why so high, it’s $7/lb in the supermarket.” Yes, but where is it coming from? Doubt it’s as local as this. And for this honey, the beekeeper is right here, talking to you. That too adds to the value.
> ...


Totally agree. I just mistyped the 1/2lb number.


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

imkerwannabee said:


> I was at Longwood Gardens by Philadelphia this weekend. They had 8.5 oz. jars of honey in their gift shop for $19.95.


8.5oz as the weight?


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Man this seems cheap to me. Was at a apple orchard we picked apples at. Was going to ask them if they were interested in buying my honey but not for those prices. How does the bee keeper make money on that?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

They are probably buying it in 55 gal. drums from God knows where for $2.50/# and packaging it themselves. Love it when I see local honey advertised on the shelf and find orange blossom honey for sale. Say what? I'm in Virginia.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

JWPalmer said:


> They are probably buying it in 55 gal. drums from God knows where for $2.50/# and packaging it themselves. Love it when I see local honey advertised on the shelf and find orange blossom honey for sale. Say what? I'm in Virginia.


. Well the name on the honey is from a known local commercial bee keeper. Not the name of the apple orchard.


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have been selling 24 oz bears for $15. And 16oz. For $10


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I was creating a scenario that made me feel better. As hobbyists, we cannot compete with commercial beekeepers due to their economies of scale. Just the way it is. I would hate to go up against one at a farmer's market. Like you, I sell a 1 pint mason jar, approx. 22 oz. for $15. My cost for the jar is about .80 from Walmart. I imagine the squeeze bears with lids are similar.


----------



## FrankBarbee (Aug 20, 2016)

I have seen local orange blossom honey for sale in Ohio. Some sellers idea of local does stretch the term a lot.


----------

